# Screen exposure time



## nmhei019 (Jul 17, 2018)

I have been trying to expose screens. Emulsion I use is AF-101, Diazo type emulsion. I coat both sides of the screen one time and let it dry for whole day. I use one 15W fluorescent light and tried exposing the screen from 8 min. to 20 min. (have changed the exposure time by one min. from 8 to 20). Right after the exposure, I use the shower (not industrial, just a regular shower in a bathroom) to wash the emulsion off. After about 30 seconds, the emulsion starts to come off but the water washes off everything. I have been using the same exposure method with the same 15w fluorescent light last couple of times and it has been successful. However, I can't get it expose right this time somehow. The emulsion is brand new. I tried it again and again, but have no idea what I should do. Any suggestion or tips will help me! Thanks you!


----------



## emurph03 (Jul 5, 2018)

I am new to this but I use a 250w photobulb and it takes about 9 minutes to expose my 10x14 screen, so to me I would think you need to extend the exposure time, but maybe someone with more experience will put their 2 cents in.


----------



## jimlatro (Sep 25, 2010)

I always had problems when I used one to one coat. Until I tried two thin coats. try a couple screens do your regular one on one let it dry for a few hours then hit it one more time (one on one). Good luck


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Same batch of emulsion you used the times it worked? If not, did you remember to mix the Diazo into the emulsion? If same batch, how long has it been mixed? Has it been stored in a cool place, like the fridge? Diazo emulsion expires after a while, sooner if not kept cool.


----------

